# Scoop or dump the litter box?



## katiecrna (Jan 26, 2017)

I read that people scoop the poop and urine soaked litter. Does anyone do that? I just dump every 3 days and clean everything. The urine soaked pellets gross me out so much. I guess I am wasting litter but I don't think I can stomach the scoop.


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 26, 2017)

I alternate. Clean box one night then scoop the next day then clean the next etc. It probably depends what people use for litter too. I know it's controversial but I use shavings because they're cheap and the bunnies only are around them in their litter box. I am considering a change though because they get everywhere, tracked on rabbit feet. When I have two rabbits to a box I clean it daily.


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh and I use disposable medical exam gloves so as not to touch that stuff. I'm a nurse so get them at work don't tell my employer haha.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 27, 2017)

I spot clean my box (for a pair) every day. I have a litter tray with a grid so most urine falls through but still some wet pellets on top. I find it easy to separate the soiled litter and poop from the clean litter. Once every so often I will let the box sit an extra day, rarely two and then dump the whole thing. Otherwise spot cleans of the top tray and completely dumping the collected urine in the bottom is all I do. Works a treat for me.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jan 27, 2017)

I always scoop my out daily or every second day and then when it gets really bad I just dump it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 27, 2017)

I top my litter with hay twice per day. Scooping isn't practical with that routine. 

Adding hay twice a day ensures that they always have fresh hay for eating. The old hay gets tamped down and serves as an extra barrier between bunny feet and wet litter. I use the wood pellets for litter so it is super cheap. 

The daily additions of hay means that -- with one rabbit I can go a full week before noticing any odor and doing a complete change. With two rabbits, I would change it twice per week.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 28, 2017)

I add hay twice a day too and what's they when I hear people scooping it didn't make sense to me because that would be really messy!


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2017)

Ivythelionhead said:


> I always scoop my out daily or every second day and then when it gets really bad I just dump it.





Do you have a hay rack above the litter box or do you put hay in the litterbox?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2017)

For those scoopers... @Ivythelionhead @Azerane @stevesmum do you guys all have hay racks or do you have hay in the litterbox?


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a hay box, food bowl and water bottle above the litre box


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 30, 2017)

I put hay in one side of the litter box in a pile. I like the idea of a hay rack but my two are just so darn messy these days. They live side by side and I swear they are in a competition to see who can make a bigger mess.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jan 31, 2017)

I scoop. I use Carefresh. Harvey uses one corner of the litter box to pee, so it's easy to scoop and great for the garden. she has a separate hay box just for eating. She doesn't poop in it.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Feb 3, 2017)

We use a very thin layer of paper pellets on their litterboxes and just dump and scrub them every other day for the ones in their cages (which are small, but it gives them more room to play in their cages and they seem to fit ok). Their large outside of the cage litterbox gets at thick layer of paper pellets which is topped off whenever it needs and dumped and scrubbed each week.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 3, 2017)

we use a small litter pan with a hay rack on r it on one side--no hay gets wasted and the pan is small so we clean it out every day so nothing gets "smelly!"


----------



## katiecrna (Feb 5, 2017)

I keep going back and forth with buying one of these. I don't know why I'm so restless with my current litterbox. Maybe because I hate having to add fresh hay to already peed on hay at least twice a day and have it accumulate and accumulate until day 3 when I dump it and gross myself out. My litter works well and absorbs but the hay is peed on and that smells. I think I just have a sensitive gag and nose lol. I don't know if this will solve my problems or create more. 

The ones with the grates... I'm scared my rabbit will scratch and scrape the hay out causing a bigger mess. Ahh anyone have one of these that they love or don't care for?


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm afraid trial & error is going to be your best option. Try different methods and see which one suits you best. 

The varied answers on this thread show the different ideas people have about what they consider to be easiest. What may seem tedious to one person may seem simple to another. Try out different options until you find one that clicks with you.


----------

